# SEX SEX SEX SEX



## Haruka (Oct 9, 2006)

*WE ARE NOT THE FOOTBALL TEAM; YES YOU ARE TIM*

*LOL SOP CHECK OLDER PAGES FOR GOODNESS FRONT PAGE SUCKS
*

Check page 4 for better stuff. These linearts are mah nub stuff.

I finally got a 12 pack of Prismacolor Markers. I got it half off for 15 bucks, not bad. I couldn't resist getting them! >:3 

This is the first time i've ever colored with them, so it might have turned out bad. I also used the wrong type of paper, I used printer paper instead of sketching paper, so some of the colors may have turned out bad. D:

So here, *color.*



CC with this:

```
[b]Comments[/b]
```

*Title:* Nara Shikamaru Time Skip
_Mediums:_ 0.1 HB Mechanical Pencil, 0.1 Pigment Liner
_Description:_

It's Shikamaru timeskip. He smokes now, for a special reason. And has some sort of blade that resemble's someone elses. >_<
Time: 45 mins.

CC please.




CC with this.

```
[B]Title[/b]
[b]Comments[/b]
```

*Title:* Cookie Cutter Samurai
_Medium(s):_ 0.3 Mech HB pencil, 0.1 Pigment Liner
_Description:_
New artwork. This is for the guy who requested me draw something. 
Another same old boring work by me, ink and paper extravaganza!
This time, I really tried making the effect of a really flat, 2D cookie cutter picture with the deep curves and inking. As you can see, he seems very flat, this was my intention. And some practice with muscles.




Bah, new artwork.




Nope. None of that. Just my art.

But you can still add in Hot.


----------



## Tsuuga (Oct 9, 2006)

I love the design. Very nice. The hand and legs are kinda... weird, though.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 9, 2006)

Very great design like said before....just the hair looks kinda odd.


----------



## Sasori (Oct 9, 2006)

I like the design, and the attention to the creasing in the clothing.


----------



## Anego (Oct 9, 2006)

i love the face and his fashion. but the anatomy seems... weird. the legs seems too short, compare to his body (from shoulder to waist). legs should at least 3x body length..


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice job. You got good. Well...you were always good XD


----------



## ecelipse (Oct 10, 2006)

Tsuuga said:
			
		

> I love the design. Very nice. The hand and legs are kinda... weird, though.



agree with you
@chamcham=i think the hair is good coz that what we call manga drawing


----------



## Lovewitches (Oct 10, 2006)

pretty awesome =D

I love the clothing, its got some awesome style


----------



## Mojim (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice outfit and stylish as well 
Nice work


----------



## TheStoryMaster (Oct 11, 2006)

bell bottom is the bomb.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 11, 2006)

WHERE'S MAH DICKGIRLS?!


----------



## Haruka (Oct 11, 2006)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> WHERE'S MAH DICKGIRLS?!


Link removed


----------



## TheInfamousFlatline (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow, I just looked up some of your art from like last year, and the difference is astounding. Wonderful job!

The only issue I have with this guy is that his eyes are uneven and his legs are too short and his hips are too low (assuming his pants are sitting on his hips.) Your strokes are very stylistic and make for interesting variations in the picture.

Great work ^___^


----------



## Shadowkan (Oct 12, 2006)

Very nice design..but the hands or really messed


----------



## ramseyT (Oct 14, 2006)

looks awsome, i want that sweater vest, lol


----------



## miina (Oct 14, 2006)

I LOVE the style! Keep it up!


----------



## Hoon ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

that's hot


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 15, 2006)

What did you use to ink it?


----------



## Haruka (Oct 15, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> What did you use to ink it?



I used a 0.1 Pigment liner.


----------



## Ryoshi (Oct 15, 2006)

Haruka said:


> I used a 0.1 Pigment liner.



Oh, do you ever use dip pens?


----------



## Haruka (Oct 15, 2006)

Ryoshi said:


> Oh, do you ever use dip pens?



Sometimes, but I rarely use them. Indian ink is too expensive for me. I never use it on the artwork you see here, it's usually on canvas'.


----------



## DTMaster (Oct 15, 2006)

Amazing. I adore the creasing in the clothing and it is done very well. Very cool overall design. Although, not to be too harsh, the character looks abit streached   from where you drew the pants. Otherwise nice job.


----------



## Chemistry (Oct 16, 2006)

Anatomy is weird as hell, but whatever. It's better than my shit...


----------



## dbcomix (Oct 30, 2006)

haruka!!!!

whats your deviantart?


----------



## Haruka (Oct 30, 2006)

dbcomix said:


> haruka!!!!
> 
> whats your deviantart?



I dun have one dabbel-kun. >.>


----------



## dbcomix (Oct 30, 2006)

get one!!

ten bucks says you'll like it.


----------



## Haruka (Oct 30, 2006)

dbcomix said:


> get one!!
> 
> ten bucks says you'll like it.



I don't feel obligated to a blog.


----------



## dbcomix (Oct 31, 2006)

tis not a blog,girlie.

its fine if you son't want to get one, its just that i think it'd look better with your art orginized in a gallery... in a community of artists.

oh well...

post more art!


----------



## Haruka (Oct 31, 2006)

dbcomix said:


> tis not a blog,girlie.
> 
> its fine if you son't want to get one, its just that i think it'd look better with your art orginized in a gallery... in a community of artists.
> 
> ...



New art. SkOTW submission:


----------



## Feathers! (Nov 1, 2006)

rice bear, the second one is really good.  the shoulders and hands look a little off but you can fix it.  nice draws.


----------



## Thanatos (Nov 1, 2006)

nara-dhei said:


> i love the face and his fashion. but the anatomy seems... weird. the legs seems too short, compare to his body (from shoulder to waist). legs should at least 3x body length..



In anime, maybe. In reality, they should be 1.5 on average, *2 at the most*.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 5, 2006)

CC with this.

```
[B]Title[/b]
[b]Comments[/b]
```

*Title:* Cookie Cutter Samurai
_Medium(s):_ 0.3 Mech HB pencil, 0.1 Pigment Liner
_Description:_

New artwork. This is for the guy who requested me draw something. 

Another same old boring work by me, ink and paper extravaganza!
This time, I really tried making the effect of a really flat, 2D cookie cutter picture with the deep curves and inking. As you can see, he seems very flat, this was my intention. And some practice with manly muscles.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Nov 5, 2006)

Everything looks good except for the second dudes weapon


----------



## Feathers! (Nov 6, 2006)

the samurai is really good.  next time, the foot should be at least bigger than the hand unless theres some crazy perspective thingy going on.  nice lines.


----------



## ninamori (Nov 6, 2006)

Title: Cookie Cutter Samurai

comments: asdkljdveonvsdvx.

....

OKAY.

His... um... Left arm? The one on the right for ME. Is very amazing. I like how it's all... Very fluid...ish. :3 I like how it looks like on fluid line from the top of the shoulder to the knuckles in the hand. Very loose and emoootional, and I like the differences in width of the lines.

...My god you dumb Haru! I can't stop staring at that arm. >[


----------



## strosek (Nov 9, 2006)

i would say picture 2 is weird. I had to really look at it to see his arm. then again i have contacts on meh.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 11, 2006)

CC with this:

```
[b]Comments[/b]
```

*Title:* Nara Shikamaru Time Skip
_Mediums:_ 0.1 HB Mechanical Pencil, 0.1 Pigment Liner
_Description:_

It's Shikamaru timeskip. He smokes now, for a special reason. And has some sort of blade that resemble's someone elses. >_<
Time: 45 mins.

CC please.


----------



## Hitotsumami (Nov 11, 2006)

@ Cookie Cutter Samurai

The arms look a little too thin at the elbows. 0.o


----------



## Haruka (Dec 14, 2006)

HUge Update:
*Title:* Shinsengumi Love
_Description:_ 
Time to take up the pencil again. I don't think I did so well on this one, a lot of rushing, and my ink job was crap. It's Okita Seijurou from the Shinsengumi, a band of ronin samurai which fought for the Imperialists in the Bakumatsu Period. 
As almost everyone knows, he's the famous pretty boy captain of a squad in the Shinsengumi. So I tried to replicate it. :/ I didn't do too well on the sword. I tried to give it some depth, as the blade is behind him, so it may look distorted, or too short. 
_Mediums:_ 0.1 4H Mech pencil, Indian Ink
CC please


*Title:* Assorted Original Characters.
_Description:_
Meh, random assorted characters. 
_Medium(s):_ 0.1 Mech HB pencil, 0.1 Pigment Liner.

Geez, I need a 0.05. REALLY BADLY. MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS OPEN FOR DONATIONS



*Title:* Kagerou Daishoku!

_Description:_
Kagerou- Dragonfly, Daishoku- Job/employment
I was listening to the band Kagerou, and had no ideas what so ever. So I decided to draw them. How lame of me, band fanart.
Jesus christ this took me forever. Like 2- 2.5 hours... D: I guess because i'm so tired, and the inking took so long. I almost ran out of my indian ink!

CC please?
_Mediums:_ 0.3 HB mech pencil, .2 Brush with Indian Ink, and 0.1 Pigment Liner


----------



## Zegovia (Dec 14, 2006)

The style looks stretched out, in a cool way...


----------



## Haruka (Dec 15, 2006)

Zegovia said:


> The style looks stretched out, in a cool way...



Thanks ^_^


----------



## badaudio (Jan 24, 2007)

all your people look teh sames. you ink nice though


----------



## Haruka (Jan 25, 2007)

badaudio said:


> all your people look teh sames. you ink nice though



You can say that to Kubo Taito too.


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 26, 2007)

I really liked this one so I hijacked it and colored it.


----------



## Haruka (Jan 26, 2007)

aburoYin said:


> I really liked this one so I hijacked it and colored it.



Beautiful coloring! However, some of the colors are inaccurate. >.>
Thanks! ^_^


I got kind of lazy lately and haven't updated at all.


----------



## CharonX (Jan 27, 2007)

These drawings are brilliant, simply, utterly and completely brilliant. I must confess an extreme fondness for the "Nara Shikamaru Time Skip" drawing. The expression is so dark, almost to the point of being haunting, and given recent events in the manga, is exceedingly good.

You also have a talent for drawing clothing in a style that is exceptionally clear and detailed at the same time, something that can be hard to achieve stylistically. I bow to your artistic brilliance...


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 27, 2007)

Haruka said:


> Beautiful coloring! However, some of the colors are inaccurate. >.>
> Thanks! ^_^
> 
> 
> I got kind of lazy lately and haven't updated at all.



im pretty sure all the colors are inaccurate, but painter is fun and i wanted to try it.


----------



## Reborn! (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow i really like your style, everything looks great


----------



## Haruka (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## redfalcon (Jan 31, 2007)

YOU MUST DRAW MORE TURNTABLES...


----------



## Haruka (Feb 1, 2007)

redfalcon said:


> YOU MUST DRAW MORE TURNTABLES...



Trust me, there's going to be a huge one!


----------



## WolfKiDD (Feb 1, 2007)

do you do that thing with photoshop where you highlight all the pencil lines then create paths so you can fill it in black?


----------



## Kool ka lang (Feb 1, 2007)

Damnit...got me with false advertising. 

but that last one with the turntables is nice....like the lines n' stuff.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 1, 2007)

you could do some work on the hands and legs! otherwise, they are really good!


----------



## Iruka (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh, I like your style! ^^ Very nice line arts!
Your inking is great!!! Keep it up!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 1, 2007)

wow, those are amazing drawings. love the face, love the clothes, love the style. only thing that bothers me are the hands and orientation of the arms.


----------



## Haruka (Feb 1, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> do you do that thing with photoshop where you highlight all the pencil lines then create paths so you can fill it in black?


No, I do everything by hand.


kool-ka-lang said:


> Damnit...got me with false advertising.
> 
> but that last one with the turntables is nice....like the lines n' stuff.


xD


@lk3mizt said:


> you could do some work on the hands and legs! otherwise, they are really good!


I've been working on them lately. Its so hard to draw pants for guys, solely because they don't wear skin tight pants >_<


staradderdragoon said:


> wow, those are amazing drawings. love the face, love the clothes, love the style. only thing that bothers me are the hands and orientation of the arms.


Thanks ^_^ I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Feb 1, 2007)

wow very nice drawings  

also the second guy you drew in your first post reminds me of samurai champloo, because the way his clothes are


----------



## Haruka (Feb 4, 2007)

I finally got a 12 pack of Prismacolor Markers. I got it half off for 15 bucks, not bad. I couldn't resist getting them! >:3 

This is the first time i've ever colored with them, so it might have turned out bad. I also used the wrong type of paper, I used printer paper instead of sketching paper, so some of the colors may have turned out bad. D:

So here, *color.*


----------



## Yups (Feb 5, 2007)

os,for the first pic.You said that it turned out bad,but it ain't,it's preety good.
The second pic is awsome!Love the pose and the out lines aswell as the outfit.
The third pic is also coll the clothes reminds me a bit of heihachi's in tekken.
The forth pic is really artistic and originall I like the abstraction.
and the fourth pic I like ewerithn baut it except the guy's pants ewerithin else is ok.
I see u have good work can't wait to see more of it


----------



## Azurite (Mar 13, 2007)

Colours are awesome, looks realistic


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 1, 2007)

when i grow up i wanna be just like you, haruka.


----------



## Haruka (Apr 3, 2007)

dbcomix said:


> when i grow up i wanna be just like you, haruka.



xD Lies! You've always been a better artist than me!


And new art!


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Apr 3, 2007)

Why can't i see anything? 


EDIT:    Next time i better look at page 1 first, not 4. I really need to go to sleep now.


----------



## OverwatchElite (Apr 3, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## Haruka (Apr 3, 2007)

Die KWGOD Die said:


> Why can't i see anything?
> 
> 
> EDIT:    Next time i better look at page 1 first, not 4. I really need to go to sleep now.



Actually I was going to post art on this page. Nothing new yet.

Photobucket was just down. T__T

So har!


----------



## mr_yenz (Apr 3, 2007)

I love your art Haruka~ 
Especially the style, it's unique and awesome.
About that last Bleach picture though... I think Rangiku(sp?)/orangehairlady's breasts are too low like extremely low that they'll fall D:.


----------



## hara_karikitty (Apr 4, 2007)

You got skillz. 

Good skills. 

Shikamaru's legs look a little odd but thats all I can complain about really. Smexyful =3


----------



## LieToMe (Apr 4, 2007)

Some pretty nice pictures you got there. I really enjoy your style, except each time, their is something awkward with the legs.


----------



## Ogura (Apr 6, 2007)

nara-dhei said:


> i love the face and his fashion. but the anatomy seems... weird. the legs seems too short, compare to his body (from shoulder to waist). legs should at least 3x body length..



YOU, that just got quoted! Yes U! SHhh. Did you ever saw Noein or xxxHOLiC? Well, you should know then they can have pretty odd normal anatomy, like to long legs and arms or other add normalities. But now that I look at it, legs are just cut off from the picture and could be easily fixed.

No hard feelings there bud, *leans on nara* hehe  

I personally like his style, yar really cool. Legs could be fixed easily, and you can be even messed up as a manga illustrator. I mean it's really cool, and from what I've saw in my life, you're one of the top, or pretty much close. Style's awesome, really love it. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Gaara816 (Apr 6, 2007)

....wheres the sex...?


----------



## Drunkenbakaotaku (Apr 8, 2007)

Your style is pure smex! Keep up teh good work!


----------



## carnage (Apr 8, 2007)

Shadowkan said:


> Very nice design..but the hands or really messed



rurouni kenshin guy's hands look pretty damn good though.


----------



## Erix (Apr 8, 2007)

love the one winged angel pic, nice


----------



## Kool ka lang (Apr 8, 2007)

SEX SEX SEX SEX is right.

SMEX. LOVE t3h smex.


----------



## occasionalutopia (Apr 30, 2007)

I like your style - clean, lean lines ^^ Did you draw the chibi Ulqui in your sig as well? XD


----------



## Ryoshi (Apr 30, 2007)

HARUKA! You drew.............boobies..............I love you.......


----------



## Birkin (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought this was sex? 

Anyways, I liked them all, nicely done. The only thing that concern me is Shikamaru's legs. They look a little tiny.


----------



## Haruka (Apr 30, 2007)

Loli-chan said:


> I love your art Haruka~
> Especially the style, it's unique and awesome.
> About that last Bleach picture though... I think Rangiku(sp?)/orangehairlady's breasts are too low like extremely low that they'll fall D:.


D: I miscalculated.


hara_karikitty said:


> You got skillz.
> 
> Good skills.
> 
> Shikamaru's legs look a little odd but thats all I can complain about really. Smexyful =3


Emoooo pantsu~


LieToMe said:


> Some pretty nice pictures you got there. I really enjoy your style, except each time, their is something awkward with the legs.


Har har, I fixed it now. 


Ogura said:


> YOU, that just got quoted! Yes U! SHhh. Did you ever saw Noein or xxxHOLiC? Well, you should know then they can have pretty odd normal anatomy, like to long legs and arms or other add normalities. But now that I look at it, legs are just cut off from the picture and could be easily fixed.
> 
> No hard feelings there bud, *leans on nara* hehe
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! ^____^


occasionalutopia said:


> I like your style - clean, lean lines ^^ Did you draw the chibi Ulqui in your sig as well? XD


T____________T I wish. I found this little cutie pie on an image board. And I just had to adopt him. xD


Ryoshi said:


> HARUKA! You drew.............boobies..............I love you.......


xD


Goku said:


> I thought this was sex?
> 
> Anyways, I liked them all, nicely done. The only thing that concern me is Shikamaru's legs. They look a little tiny.


Check other pages as well! 

And art, I just never posted in this thread.
<3

Future 18 Naruto?

Lol I got bored and stopped coloring.

LOL L WITH WHITE HAIR AND HES WET LOL


----------



## Ember* (May 1, 2007)

Those are fab Mudkip, I like your style, what type of pen did you use=referring to the previous pics, and these newest pieces are really good, colours are brilliant,
It looks quite professional If I do say myself, fantastic job overall


----------



## Ryoshi (May 1, 2007)

You use prisma...? Right?


----------



## Haruka (May 1, 2007)

Ember* said:


> Those are fab Mudkip, I like your style, what type of pen did you use=referring to the previous pics, and these newest pieces are really good, colours are brilliant,
> It looks quite professional If I do say myself, fantastic job overall


I usually use a 0.1 Sakura Micron Pigment Liner and a 0.005.


Ryoshi said:


> You use prisma...? Right?


Yar


----------



## dummy plug (May 1, 2007)

shikamaru's pants are too tight and his jacket is too loose, but all in all they are nice...

also, the title got me away...


----------



## ninamori (May 5, 2007)

NO HARU I DENY YOUR COMPLIMENTS.

you draw with such detail. :[

all i do is make vague shapes and try to make them seem right by making them darker and lighter at almost-random variables.


i'm sorry but you win in the drawing department. (for serious) >[


----------



## perroloco (May 6, 2007)

I see no sex... XD
 But wooow Your style is unique and your coloring skills are crazy good, can you tell me exactly what brand of markers do you use? XD


----------



## Allen89 (May 7, 2007)

Great art dude, btw I like using staedlar or however you spell it. They got great pigment liners.


----------



## Haruka (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm just importing older art, I kind of want it to stick in this thread, :S

Its me again, and I have art. Everything done with 0.005 Sakura Micron Pigment Liners, and Prismacolor markers. Lineart/colors by me. Characters owned by Kishimoto. 

CC Please!

This is what happens when you get bored, and lazy. I can't find a right color to do his pants and sandals. It pisses me off.


And this one, I tried drawing Naruto as 17/18, with a blend of his first clothes with timeskip clothes.


----------



## Hio (Jul 19, 2007)

Like the shikamaru one


----------



## Hef (Jul 22, 2007)

I like your way of drawing, it's very unique. :3

I can't really stand Naruto's orange jump suit in any form mainly because I'm not a huge fan of orange, but your 17/18 years old Naruto is my favourite. The colouring's pretty even and I _lovelovelovelove_ the slightly anorexic lanky look he has. *_____* Good job Haru. :>

AND QUESTION TIEM!!!!!! Do you have a DA account? I'd like to watch you.


----------



## Haruka (Jul 23, 2007)

Hef said:


> I like your way of drawing, it's very unique. :3
> 
> I can't really stand Naruto's orange jump suit in any form mainly because I'm not a huge fan of orange, but your 17/18 years old Naruto is my favourite. The colouring's pretty even and I _lovelovelovelove_ the slightly anorexic lanky look he has. *_____* Good job Haru. :>
> 
> AND QUESTION TIEM!!!!!! Do you have a DA account? I'd like to watch you.



ORANGE FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 


Nop, no DevArt, I loathe such bloggyness >:|


----------



## Dave (Jul 24, 2007)

lol you draw your arms long


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 24, 2007)

Do you know you can F*!#@#$ draw? 
Haruka-- Teach me.


----------



## krescentwolf (Jul 26, 2007)

The hands and feet are a lil small but dayum i like your style haruka! Naruto looks like a gangly gangster in that last one ^_^;


----------



## Iruka (Aug 2, 2007)

Awesome new pieces Haruka-chan. XD I think I see much improvement. ^^ One small critic, bear with me, legs are still too short that's all. ^^ The standard centerline for proportion on a standing pose is from the pelvis area (up and down). 

Anyway, keep up the awesome work ne.


----------



## cupnoodles (Aug 2, 2007)

i really like the naruto one, it...reminds me of bleach for some reason xD
personally, i think his arms are a bit long.
now how does this relate to the thread title?


----------



## ReAl DeMoN (Aug 2, 2007)

*CoOl...@_@
VeRy CoOl..^_^

KeEp It Up DuDe...^_**


----------



## Celess19 (Aug 23, 2007)

There's nice potential in that style...seems like its stretched.You could adapt it and create your own art style ...finding a style is the hardest thing to do(thats why all my artworks looks somehwat different..im searching for my style ^^...keep up the good work!


----------



## wapy (Aug 27, 2007)

nice lineart, the design is cool as well. Good work.


----------



## Haruka (Sep 18, 2007)

lol wut updated.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 18, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE  <33333333


----------



## Dirty Harry (Sep 19, 2007)

The new piece looks great. Good luck with SKOTW


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 19, 2007)

My God!!! love them all! You're great!


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 9, 2007)

i think they r all so cool
i didnt know he smoked


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 9, 2007)

nice!!!!!
!!!


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

This thread just turned a year old and people still posting in it. Congratulations


----------



## Haruka (Oct 18, 2007)

carnage said:


> This thread just turned a year old and people still posting in it. Congratulations



You are right! I really need to scan in more of my newer material. >__>


----------



## DeepCut (Oct 18, 2007)

wow VERY nice stuff

as an artist, i respect you.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 18, 2007)

totally awesome man!!!


----------



## Veiana_hyuuga (Oct 18, 2007)

nice drawings


----------



## Hio (Oct 19, 2007)

-yondaime- said:


> nice!!!!!
> !!!





-yondaime- said:


> totally awesome man!!!



Awesome indeed, but -yondaime- don't post twice


----------



## TekJounin (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice.  A little exaggerated/deformed for my tastes but your attention to clothing & shading is lovely.


----------



## Elle (Oct 24, 2007)

I really like the 'cookie cutter' Samarai.  He's great looking and love his very detailed outfit.


----------

